# Austria JC Higgins



## williamlee111 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've got a j c Higgins 26in middleweight bicycle and I'm pretty sure from the serial number it's produced in 1955 but I'm just not sure. The bike is pictured as I got it and all original I'll be at some child actually brush painted different colors. I greased everything up and as I'm retired I ride it around the neighborhood for therapy. It rides really smooth what does look like a rat rod of sorts. I'm sending a couple pictures and a serial number and if anyone can identify it as a 55 that would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2019)

Ah, more info! Puch had the factory in Austria, and primarily built lightweight 3 speeds for Sears from the late '50s to the mid '70s. I haven't seen any decoding of their numbers. The '56 imports were made in W. Germany by either Steyr or Daimler, so I'm fairly sure this is an early '60s bike; Sears retired the JC Higgins name after '63.


----------

